# MacBook Pro : Ecran noir et ordi bloqué



## theps (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Voila mon problème, récemment, j'ai eu quelques problèmes sur mon MacBook Pro (15" mi-2010). Lécran s'éteint d'un seul coup, sans messages ou autres avertissement, et je suis obligé de larrêter en coupant l'alimentation.

Il me semble que cela correspondrait au phénomène décrit par Apple, et qui serait solutionner en faisant la mise à jour sous OS X Lion, mais n'en étant pas pleinement convaincu, je viens chercher un coup de main... car si je peux économiser la vingtaine d'euros que coute la MaJ, je serai content.

Pour un peu plus de précision, j'ai remarqué que ces extinction d'écran surviennent en générale quand je joue a Minecraft (j'ai le jeu et le serveur qui tourne sur mon ordi), et pendant ce temps la, l'ordi a tendance a beaucoup chauffer, alors serait-ce une surchauffe, et une mise en sécurité ?

J'ai tenter de formater, en pensant que quelques logiciel aurait mis un peu le bordel, mais après réinstallation complète, le problème est revenu...

Que dois-je faire ?
​Je vous remercie d'avance de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.


----------



## theps (13 Avril 2012)

Personne ne peux me donner d'indication ?


----------



## renan35 (13 Avril 2012)

javais posté un sujet la semaine derniere sur le probleme.

Allez voir le site Apple :
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4088?viewlocale=fr_FR


c'est peut etre ça. mais ce renseignez avant de faire un devis (car les devis c'est payant)


----------



## theps (1 Mai 2012)

Merci de ta réponse, je suis déjà aller voir sur le site d'Apple...
Depuis la dernière fois je fais la mise à jour vers OSX Lion, le problème n'a pas trouver de solution, du coup j'ai pris mon courage a deux mains, RDV au Génius Bar, résultat le problème n'est pas celui supporté par Nvidia, l'ordi n'étant plus sou garantie, c'est changement de la carte mère, sois dans les 400 d'après le "génius" qui m'a reçu.

D'après ses test, cela provient quand même de la carte graphique, et j'ai laisser mon ordinateur pour avoir d'autres tests avant de lâcher 400 comme ça...
Si vous avez d'autres idées pour solutionner ce problème ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Sammos (7 Mai 2012)

J'ai exactement le meme problème que toi, sauf que ça arrive même lorsque je joue pas un jeu.
Voila dans le détail :



> J'ai un petit soucis depuis quelque temps avec mon MBP Mi 2010, c'est un modèle 15" en i5 et je suis sous Lion.
> Depuis quelque temps, subitement, sans aucune raison et à différent moment, l'écran de mon Mac devient noir mais je pense que le Mac continue à tourner car je l'entend, et si je baisse le capot du mac, ben je vois la diode blanche qui s'allume donc le mac est toujours actif. Cependant ... l'écran reste noir.
> Je suis obligé de rebooter l'ordi en restant appuyer sur le bouton Power pour le faire redémarrer.



Et deplus ... j'ai exactement le meme modèle que toi aussi.
En surfant un peu sur le net, on dirait qu'on est pas les seuls et le soucis c'est que les gens ont le meme modèle que nous.


Du coups, tu auras ta réponse final quand ?!


----------



## MAYABY (8 Mai 2012)

J'AI MOI AUSSI LE MEME BLEM; Salut les gars, voila j'ai un macbook pro (Nom du modèle:	MacBook Pro
  Identifiant du modèle:	MacBookPro6,2
  Nom du processeur:	Intel Core i5
  Vitesse du processeur:	2,4 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Nombre total de curs:	2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cur):	256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3:	3 Mo
  Mémoire:	4 Go
  Vitesse dinterconnexion du processeur:	4.8 GT/s
  Version de la ROM de démarrage:	MBP61.0057.B0F
  Version SMC (système):	1.58f16
  Numéro de série (système):	W802516SAGU
  UUID du matériel:	F1045455-EEB4-5BD4-92A6-4182CE9012D1
  Capteur de mouvement brusque:
  État:	Activé) s'éteint lorsque j'ouvre certaines applications comme finalcut, photo booth, le plus dure pour moi je n'arrive pas à faire des montage dans final cut à cause de ce dysfonctionnement. merci de votre aide


----------



## Sammos (8 Mai 2012)

On a tous si je dis pas de bêtise, le meme modèle.
Un défaut de fabrication ?!


----------



## renan35 (9 Mai 2012)

il y a un programme de prise en charge pour ce modele.

j'avais posté un sujet sur ce theme.. et personne n'avait sauté de joie à la vue de la bonne nouvelle...

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/macbook-pro-15-mi-2010-ecran-noir-garantie-1071262.html



par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'Apple a deja arreté son programme de prise en charge, on ne le trouve plus directement sur le site Apple.


----------



## theps (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 


On aurait effectivement tous le même problème, et d'après ce que j'ai lu sur plusieurs forum, c'est bien un problème matériel (https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3114550?start=390&tstart=0)
La seule solution, et qui d'après la discussion que je viens de vous montrer n'en ai pas une, c'est le remplacement de la carte mère, qui ,hors-garantie, coute assez cher...Et pour moi l'extension de Garantie que nous a partagé renan35 ça pu s'appliquer, car il s'agit d'un test très ciblé sur la carte graphique, et qui ne révélé aucune erreur sur mon ordinateur...

Le problème vient en fait du fait que remplacer un matériel avec un défaut de fabrication par le même matos, ça ne résous rien... (Mais ça doit etre la politique d'Apple de ne pas résoudre les prolbème de ses clients vu la qualité des mecs du SAV...)

La seule solution que j'peux vous proposer pour le moment, c'est d'utiliser gfxCardStatus, et ne tourner que sur la carte intégré (HD Graphics).

Si quelqu'un a eu des nouvelles idées, je suis preneur, pcq bon, sans carte graphique, on fait pas grand chose....


----------



## Hector (29 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai eu exactement le même problème il y a 4 semaines avec mon MacAir 11" qui avait 4 ans. Je l'ai donc remplacé par un MacAir 13" tout neuf que j'utilise depuis 3 semaines après l'avoir gavé des données du précédent grâce à Time Machine. Cet après-midi mon écran est devenu noir après, ( ou même pendant l'initialisation). Il reste tout de même le curseur qui bouge toujours aussi bien dans son écran tout noir? De même, si je positionne le dit curseur dans le coin en bas à droite de mon écran l'économiseur d'écran me montre gentiment les photos de iphoto, si je bouge le curseur l'écran redevient noir. Demain lundi je vais téléphoner chez Apple pour me plaindre. Je ne sais d'ailleurs même pas à quel numéro.
Entretemps j'ai porté l'ancien MacAir chez MacRepair à Genève. Ils mont rendu mon Mac en bon état mais vide de toutes ses données, ce qui n'est pas grave.  Je ne vais certainement  pas le relier à Time Machine car je pense que c'est elle qui à transmis le problème au nouveau Mac
Au plaisir de vous lire.


----------

